
Ethereum Ran into Two Problems Dash Long Since Fixed - glorious
https://www.dashforcenews.com/ethereum-ran-two-problems-dash-long-since-fixed/
======
otheotheothe
What a load of crap article, Instantsend bullshit can per se not work, it
takes time in a consensus network to reach consensus, except u are losing some
kind of offchain network like Lightning/Raiden.

The inbuilt coinmixer is also a hilarious joke, jeez.....

